# Need Grout recommendation



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Recently saw some posts at the Zone which recommended a higher quality type of grout .
I need to redo my own shower stall (regrouting only)and I'd prefer to put in a better grout...hopefully one that does not require sealing.

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.

BTW: I did use the search feature to find the original posts but no luck.

Thanks in advance...

Also.....I need to find a shower door bottom seal that is approx 2" wide and cannot find anything over 1½" wide..(hinged type shower door)

any suggestions on a supplier(tried CRLaurence and Swissco with no luck) or use of another type of product that will work ? garage door gasket comes in 2½" but may be too thick to act as a shower door gasket

Thanks again


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Go with Spectralock

http://www.laticrete.com/contractors/products/grouts/epoxy_grouts.aspx

Or

TruColor

http://www.bostik-us.com/our-brands/trucolor/default.html


----------



## MDgirl400 (Aug 6, 2011)

We used to sell tile jobs because we were the only ones using an EPOXY GROUT. look it up. stains cant penitrate, there are no pores.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to go with epoxy grout as well.

Closed cell when cured -- Nothing is going to get past that.


----------

